
Palette - A Freeform Interface That Controls Any Software - trueduke
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cchu/palette-a-freeform-interface-that-controls-any-sof
======
bbx
These basically look like MIDI controllers in a kit. I love the modularity:
being able to design your own _physical_ interface. I do a lot of computer-
based music, and what really sets creativity in motion is the ability to
control your software with physical input. For example, adjusting automation
data or playing on drum pads really adds a human feel that is impossible to
achieve with a mouse or keyboard.

But wow: Palette is expensive. $399 for 4 buttons, 5 pots, and 6 faders? For
$59, you can get a very decent Korg Controller:
[http://shop.korgusa.com/p/nanokontrol2-white](http://shop.korgusa.com/p/nanokontrol2-white)

The thing is, with MIDI, you can assign it _any_ way you want. It's just data
sent to the computer. It usually controls virtual instruments, grooveboxes,
drum kits, software UI... The only thing where Palette brings something new,
is the desktop application where you can assign the controllers to a wider
range of software. Unfortunately, it only supports the apps for which the
desktop app is specifically developed for.

So, on the hardware side, Palette seems useless to me. But on the software
side, having my MIDI controllers be able to control almost any software would
be amazing.

